# Odin's 11 week old ears ready to roll



## Sirscarecrow (Oct 26, 2010)

Woke up this morning to see that this rabbit/frog of a dog had one of his ears up. It stayed up during play, breakfast and since 3 hours so far. Let's see if he can keep it up but I think we're getting there. :laugh: In one of the pictures he is chewing on my chair which I never permit but for the purpose of this pic I let him for 2 seconds do it since we could see the ear so well.

Now please, you guys tell me, he is not the only dog chewing around our furniture, right ?????? :smirk: Also, the last pic, when I see him, reminds me of Robert de Niro.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

LOL how cute.


----------

